# Powuh Armor



## jopax (Aug 18, 2008)

Ok i have been wondering about this for some time, how exactly do marines interface with their armor, i know you will just say: "It's the balkh caparce n00b" 
And yes i know that but how exactly, do they have connection holes like in Matrix, have really long hair that connects into the armor, anal tubular interfacing maybe, any pictures for reference, or anything on the topic at all.
Wondering because when i draw marines without armor(it's not pr0n you sicckos) i don't know how to do this, mainly on berzerkers since they are crazy enough to go into battle without it:biggrin:
EDIT: Oh damn i just realized where i posted this :facepalm cyclops:
Someone please move this to the 40k fluff subforum


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

They do have sockets along their spine that links the suit to a marine's nervous system. Also, there are links that allow the suit to dispense various drugs and medical systems.

There's a very good picture of the interior of a suit in the original Rogue Trader. A bit dated, I know, but it'll give you a good idea if you can get a hold of it.


----------



## officer kerky (Jun 12, 2008)

if you have access to the index astartes codicies then that can help tonnes. remember that they also have like a dozen organs implanted into them to help.


----------



## Rafen (Oct 21, 2008)

I think in the blood angles book it describes that they have hole things in there arms and legs that the armor connects into. i always thought that the back pack had like a doc ock chip in the back of there neck that was powered by thought. sounds far feched i know


----------

